
Think Kids Can't Do Science? Meet These Copenhagen 2008 Teen Science Winners And Be Amazed - hhm
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/think_kids_cant_do_science_meet_these_copenhagen_2008_teen_science_winners_and_be_amazed?
======
streety
I feel as though I'm reading the menu at a particularly fine restaurant.
There's lots of, "Oh! That's interesting." but what I really want to do is
taste the food.

edit: Abstracts are available at <http://www.e-pages.dk/tilsted/96/>

